# P90X-does it work?



## xiphoscesar (Apr 28, 2010)

so im thinking of ordering this thing since i see it everywhere, and so far the people ive asked said it works

has anybody had experience with this?because i dont feel like blowing 100 dollars for nothing


and i also plan on dieting while using this


sorry if theres another thread about this, nothin came up when i search it up


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had a bunch of friends use P90x to great results. You have to stick with the included diet though.

Honestly, as a person that worked out religiously and followed the sport of bodybuilding for a while (yeah, you can joke around about that all you want), I feel like any regiment can get you the same results. This whole "muscle confusion" principle that P90x preaches sounds great and makes sense, but it's unproven in the scientific realm.

What I think a program like this does well is that it gives a very detailed plan of what to do and when to do it. If you went another route and, say, just joined a gym, who knows if you would ever learn what exercise to use and how to do them with proper form. I applaud P90x for giving beginners a way to get into the fitness arena gently. A great benefit is that you only have to buy a pull-up bar and some dumbells for P90x. Also, the way that the system slowly allows newbies to adapt to the stress of working out is awesome. Literally, the first week is a breeze and it's intentional... the creators of the program don't want to discourage people and "force" them to drop the regimen prematurely due to soreness, etc. Statistically, most people that sign up for a gym membership only workout for a month tops before they quit due to this.

I'm a night owl, and I end up watching infomercials all the time. The workout DVDs are especially funny to me. _"I lost 60 pounds in only 4 months. Thanks you, Hip Hop Belly-Dancing Abs!!!"_ Honestly, I believe these people lost the weight just because they got off their asses and did something. Who's to say that they wouldn't have lost the same amount of weight if they did Tae Bo instead?

Sorry that I digressed so much. It's just that I'm passionate about anything that concerns fitness. If you ever want any tips, tricks, or suggestions, feel free to PM me. I will say though, if I had to recommend any of these TV Workout programs to you, P90x would definitely get my vote. I applaud you for making the decision to change certain aspects of your lifestyle. I pray that you can stick with it and see your goals (whatever they may be) to the end. Please know that there are a lot of guys on this board willing to support and help you if you ever ask for it.

Sincerely,
Phi


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2010)

A friend of mine in his late 40's radically transformed himself using it. I myself like the freedom to design my workouts and keep things interesting, but that program does a good job of it for you. It's intelligently done. Can you get the same results without it, yes. Would it maybe help keep you on track and motivated? Yes. 

I say go for it, investing in your health is always worth it.


----------



## matty2fatty (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree. I have it at home, and while I haven't followed it (I hate working out at home) I've tried most of the workouts and they're great. The ab ripper is especially great, I've never been able to get that much ab work done in 15 minutes by myself. 

So yeah, definitely go for it. Even if you don't follow it through to the end you'll invariably learn something new to add to your mental library of fitness techniques/information.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks guys, yea i just wanted to see if any of yall had experience with it cause the commercials seem like bullshit to me but then again i want to believe what they say


and yea im already kinda buff i just want it mostly for weightloss and so i can change my routine a bit


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, how much are you planning to lose? What's your body fat percentage right now? The reason that I ask is that P90x is great for beginners wanting to add some muscle mass. The recommend P90x diet restricts calories, the workouts burn calories and the added muscle mass help your body burn more calories when it's in its resting state, but if your already kinda buff, it's highly unlikely that you'll see the results that you want following the P90x routine.

I'm afraid that you will have to change your outlook, and switch more to the bodybuilding mindset. Bodybuilders run an interesting 2-part routine. They'll focus on a mass-building phase in preparation for a contest, and then 8-12weeks before the contest, they'll switch to a fat-loss (while maintaining as much muscle mass as possible) phase.

I'd recommend trying this approach. Fair warning though, it sucks. No one enjoys this part and if you're one that's easily discouraged, stop reading this. I don't know your body specs, but I think I've seen a pic or two of you here on this board. Please provide your info (i.e. weight, height, body fat percentage, stomach circumference.) These plans also change whether you're an ectomorph, mesomorph, or endomorph. Keep that in mind. What you'll have to do is focus on aerobic activity, and clean up your diet. Do you know how many calories you eat every day? If not, I'd recommend keeping a "food journal".

Once I get your stats, I can help you out more.


Sincerely,
Phi


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes it works, my friend has been doing it for almost 3 months now and has dropped close to 30 or more pounds, his gut is almost completely gone.

and this was all while eating normally, he did not follow the diet it at all even eats fastfood once or twice a week


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 29, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Well, how much are you planning to lose? What's your body fat percentage right now? The reason that I ask is that P90x is great for beginners wanting to add some muscle mass. The recommend P90x diet restricts calories, the workouts burn calories and the added muscle mass help your body burn more calories when it's in its resting state, but if your already kinda buff, it's highly unlikely that you'll see the results that you want following the P90x routine.
> 
> I'm afraid that you will have to change your outlook, and switch more to the bodybuilding mindset. Bodybuilders run an interesting 2-part routine. They'll focus on a mass-building phase in preparation for a contest, and then 8-12weeks before the contest, they'll switch to a fat-loss (while maintaining as much muscle mass as possible) phase.
> 
> ...



lol dang man i dont know the percentage of body fat i have but i weigh around 200 lbs and plan to lose maybe 20-30 pounds,mostly i want to lose weight to look more "defined" if you know what i mean


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 29, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> yes it works, my friend has been doing it for almost 3 months now and has dropped close to 30 or more pounds, his gut is almost completely gone.
> 
> and this was all while eating normally, he did not follow the diet it at all even eats fastfood once or twice a week



dam thats pretty crazy man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2010)

Like BigPhi said, I would only use P-90X as a tool for cutting, never, ever to gain weight.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 29, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Like BigPhi said, I would only use P-90X as a tool for cutting, never, ever to gain weight.



yea thats what im pretty much using it for


----------



## zindrome (Apr 30, 2010)

It's bootcamp at home and it works pretty well.


----------



## xiphoscesar (May 1, 2010)

im doing it today


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 5, 2010)

Damn. Looks like I'm going to have to try it. I cant seem to get much muscle. I never could.


----------



## Thep (May 5, 2010)

A word of caution though: Its difficult as FUCK. I'd consider myself in average shape, but I got my ass handed to me the first time I did it. Personally, I would go with something less intense, even if its just working out by yourself to prepare you. If you go into with no experience like I did, you'll die.


----------



## xiphoscesar (May 5, 2010)

Thep said:


> A word of caution though: Its difficult as FUCK. I'd consider myself in average shape, but I got my ass handed to me the first time I did it. Personally, I would go with something less intense, even if its just working out by yourself to prepare you. If you go into with no experience like I did, you'll die.



yea its pretty intense
and its almost like my regular workout routine though

and im problaby just going to give a week and go back to my regular workouts but im going to start working out 5 days a week instead of 2


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 6, 2010)

Thep said:


> A word of caution though: Its difficult as FUCK. I'd consider myself in average shape, but I got my ass handed to me the first time I did it. Personally, I would go with something less intense, even if its just working out by yourself to prepare you. If you go into with no experience like I did, you'll die.



They do lay out the, let's say, system requirements though. Aren't those enough to avoid premature death? I'm thinking of getting it as well, though I'd have to provide myself the dumbells.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 20, 2010)

A friend of mine got on it, but he's not really following it very well. He _is_ losing weight, but not at the rate he probably would be if he kept it up. (Also, all the beer probs isn't helping.)

I've been thinking of doing it, but I have the worst eating habits in history and I know I wouldn't follow the diet. That said, I'm considering it just to add some exercise to my routine; I work in a cube and sit on my ass playing guitar all day.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 21, 2010)

Fucking P90X, how does it work?


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 21, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Fucking P90X, how does it work?


Magic up in this bitch!


----------



## dpm (Jun 21, 2010)

lol, I clicked on this thinking P90X was some kind of new noiseless P90 pickup. 

So it's a diet and exercise regime?


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 21, 2010)

dpm said:


> So it's a diet and exercise regime?


Yup, designed to kick your ass and get you into shape in just ninety days!


----------



## TruthDose (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone else that's doing it want to beat the main dude's ass?


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 20, 2010)

i got the program but my job does not allow for the time commitment. I started just doing the yoga and ab ripper throughout the week.

that alone, on a casual basis, has been great.


----------



## lurgar (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't been around much lately, but I saw this and had to pipe up.

I did the P90X earlier this year and through it, I lost 30 lbs and am the skinniest I've ever been. I mentioned in a thread either the beginning of this year or the end of last year about wanting to lose weight, and I finally did it. 

I did the workout plan, and modifying my diet by switching to 2% milk (from whole), cutting out sodas and taking in more water, eating more protein, and taking in less food during meals. I know that I would've had results if I were to just have done the diet on my own, but working out in combination with this allowed me to develop some muscle and give me motivation to keep on the diet. 

I don't want to sound like an infomercial, so I will say that if you have the motivation to do this workout plan, then you can likely find motivation to do another workout plan.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 20, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I've had a bunch of friends use P90x to great results. You have to stick with the included diet though.
> 
> Honestly, as a person that worked out religiously and followed the sport of bodybuilding for a while (yeah, you can joke around about that all you want), I feel like any regiment can get you the same results. This whole "muscle confusion" principle that P90x preaches sounds great and makes sense, but it's unproven in the scientific realm.
> 
> ...




If you stick to the plan and don't cheat yourself, It works.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2010)

P90x is a legit beginner program if you need to loose weight and get in shape, I lost 30 pounds while on the program, coupled with proper diet and cardio...

If you're already skinny, I recommend doing a real lifting program though, like Starting Strength though. You won't get big with P90x. I'm starting this program in 3 weeks.


----------



## slothrop (Oct 20, 2010)

I've done it twice and it does work if you stick with it, I didn't change my eating habits too much but I increased calories and took a lot of protein powder.

You won't get huge but you will get in great shape. I managed to put on about 10lbs of muscle by modifying the schedule a bit and using more weight. 

I like it because I don't have a lot of time and I can do it at home.


----------



## Kannon (Oct 25, 2010)

One of my girlfriends does P90X, her and her BF. They used to spend a lot of money on gym memberships and stuff and a lot of time there, but now they do almost exclusively P90X. Fwiw, they both look better and and less tired/more enthusiastic than I've ever seen them. My friend doesn't look quite as jacked anymore, but I think that's good, she was gettin' kinda scary.


----------



## groph (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a friend of a friend who apparently went on P90X and lost a shit ton of weight. I saw him in person before and after and I can attest that whatever it was that he did made him lose a bunch. He went from I'd guess 240 or so, probably more (he's pretty tall) to probably around 200 but I don't know how much muscle mass he has. He looks perfectly "normal."


----------



## leandroab (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought this thread was about a new model of the P90:






ahahhaha


----------

